# Trophy Trolling 4/17



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm taking the boat out this weekend for stripers. I'm empty for sunday. If anyone wants to go Sunday let me know. I'm docked just over the bridge on Kent Island (Bay Front). I've been very sucessfull the past 10 years and plan on staying that way. Anyone interested send PM for contact info and location. All licensed and tackle provided.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Trolling*

HELLO HOW MUCH IS YOUR TRIP? IM ALREADY OUT THERE SUNDAY BUT THERE IS PLENTY MORE WKNDS TO0 GO OUT! LEMME KNOW  AND TIGHT LINES WITH BIG COWS
:--|


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Do not ask him how much, just PM him, we had a problem wih that a while back, just my .02


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yes, handle this with PM's or emails. Let's put it this way...there was a nice guy (albeit a little quick to get angry) named TurboAndy who used to frequent the board and he left the board shortly after a similar post was started. The basic problem was if you advertise that there is a charge, then it becomes a charter and you have to have a charter license...so, just do it PM/email and let's not have this whole thing all over again!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*My Apologies*

SORRY I WASNT TRYN TO CAUSE ANY TROUBLE ILL PM U   THANKS HUSKYMD, AND U 2 TRIGGERFISH


----------

